# Contrat 50h par mois ou 55 jours par an



## Orely (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir tout le monde!
j'aimerais savoir j'ai un agrément pour 4 sans limite d'âge et la j'ai une maman qui m'a contacté car elle recherche pour 2 après-midi par semaine en gros contrat de 9h par semaine et elle ne trouve personne!.
On m'a parlé que je  pouvais  prendre un 5ème contrat car ça ne dépasserai pas les 50h par mois.
Avez-vous des informations sur cela!
Merci à tous


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Vous avez un agrément pour 4 vous ne pouvez pas acceuillir + de 4 enfants en même temps 

Par contre vous pouvez avoir 5 ou 6 ou 7 .... Contrats pas d importance du moment que vous acceuiller jamais + de 4 enfants en même temps


----------



## Orely (4 Septembre 2022)

C'est pas ce que j'ai compris en lisant le décret du 14 décembre 2021.
Il parle qu'on peut accueillir en même temps un 5e enfant


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

De quel décret parler vous ?

Le seul cas où on a eu le droit d acceuillir + d enfants que inscrit  sur notre agrément c est pendant le covid ou par moment nous étions autorisée à acceuillir jusqu'à 6 enfants


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de trouver l article auquel vous faite référence 

Effectivement on peu acceuillir un enfant supplémentaires 55  jours par an mais il y a des conditions bien particulière


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

D après ce que je comprend il faut l accord écrit du président du conseil départemental

La durée d acceuil est limité


----------



## Orely (5 Septembre 2022)

Et il y aussi contrat de 50h par mois. 
Cela reste ambigu car j'ai fais des recherches chaque pmi fait comme elle veule. Je vais contacter la mienne !
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Septembre 2022)

Ah ça les pmi c est clair que chacune fait à leur sauce 

Tenez au courant svp de ce que vous aurez dit la pmi


----------



## Orely (5 Septembre 2022)

Oui pas de soucis. 
Merci pour notre échange


----------



## Griselda (5 Septembre 2022)

En effet j'avais compris qu'on mettait en place un truc pour permettre à une AM d'accepter de remplacer une collègue qui est ou malade ou en formation sans que ça ne vienne lui prendre une place de son Agrément, c'est pourquoi c'est limité dans le temps avec 50h/mois et/ou pas plus de 55jrs/an?! 
Ce que j'ai compris en tout cas c'est que la philo de ce texte n'était pas pour permettre d'accepter de prendre un tout petit contrat d'un enfant qui viendrait à la fronde.
Mais ça reste à voir comment est rédigé exactement le texte et comment a t on verrouillé (ou pas) cette possibilité pour voir si une brèche serait possible pour accepter cette demande.

Pour ce qui me concerne, par expérience, je ne le ferais pas car voilà un enfant qui va avoir beaucoup de mal à s'adapter avec un mode d'accueil beaucoup trop décousu: moins de 3 jours/semaine c'est ouch'.

Mais je veux bien que tu reviennes ici nous dire quelles réponses officielles as tu eut de ta PMI, juste pour me coucher moins bête.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Septembre 2022)

Griselda me suis coucher moins bête hier soir 🤣🤣
J ai été curieuse d aller lire se texte de loi que je ne connais pas du tout et je n en n avais jamais entendu parler 

Le texte est très long et faut déjà arriver jusqu'à la partie qui nous concerne.  D après ce que moi j en ai compris oui ça serait pour de l acceuil occasionnel du style de l adaptation ou quelque chose de se style . Est ce que ce permet d acceuillir un 5 ieme  enfant 50 h par mois j en suis pas certaine


----------



## Griselda (5 Septembre 2022)

Ce qu'il est interressant de savoir c'est qu'il y a 20 ans on considérait qu'une AM:
- était au max de sa capacité d’accueil avec 3 contrats;
- que le nombre de place c'était bien 3 enfants QUELQUE SOIT le nombre d'heure ou de jour d'accueil

Puis les Familles ne trouvant pas d'AM qui accepte d’allouer une place pour l'accueil d'un enfant à temps partiel (puisqu'elle n'avait pas le droit de le compléter), on a modifié la loi pour dire que le nombre de place n'était plus "un nombre d'enfant" mais "un nombre d'enfant EN SIMULTANE".
Je me souviens que les "anciennes" n'étaient pas contentes car elles disaient que ça allait enlever l'argument de négociation: "vous me payez un temps plein même si vous n'avez besoin que d'un temps partiel car la place est bloquée exclusivement pour votre enfant". 
Je me disais à l'époque qu'elles avaient torts et qu'il était quand même bien dommage jusque là de ne pouvoir répondre aux besoins d'une famille à temps partiel, dès lors que l'AM pouvait véritablement compléter ça arrangeait tout le monde. 
Quand je vois aujourd'hui le nombre de nouvelles AMs qui n'ont pas compris le piège du temps partiel en acceptant de cumuler temps partiel et horaires variables et pour le même taux horaire qu'un temps plein je me dis que "les anciennes" avaient raisons.

Au début de l'autorisation de compléter il y avait tout de même une règle imposée: impossible de compléter dans la même journée, Robert vient de 7 à 13 et Cunegonde vient de 13H15 à 18 car la PMI disait "que se passera t il quand le PE de Robert sera en retard"? Certes.
Mais sous la pression des Familles qui voulaient pouvoir faire un contrat à mi-journée, pour éviter le problème on a dit qu'on pouvait dans certains cas étendre le max de 3 enfants à 4 enfants au lieu de faire des dérogations à tout va.
Le "dans certains cas" est devenu la norme, oubliant que la 4eme place n'était au départ pensée que pour permettre plus de souplesse, toujours plus d'adaptabilité aux juste besoins des Familles parce qu'il ne faudrait pas qu'un salarié ne puisse pas accepter de travailler lui même à temps partiel par manque de mode d’accueil. Qu'il ne faudrait pas, surtout, que la CAF finance une aide au mode d'accueil plus importante que véritablement nécessaire.
Donc aujourd'hui pour beaucoup d'AM il est normal de n'avoir pour ainsi dire que des contrats à temps partiel, qui auront d'autant moins de risque de se chevaucher qu'elles acceptent aussi comme norme que pour avoir un salaire plein elle ait en charge 4 enfants au lieu de 3.

Puis on a dit qu'on voulait professionnaliser les AMs, qu'elles partent en formations continues régulièrement plusieurs fois par an. C'est un point de vue qui se deffend d'autant plus que nous sommes une profession où nous avons le droit de commencer à travailler, à travailler seule qui plus est, avec à peine une centaine d'heure de formation préalable (parce qu'à l'origine on considérait que si on était déjà Maman on savait donc s'occuper d'enfant). Seulement si on veut mener à bien ce projet ambitieux que d'envoyer tout le monde en formation continue régulièrement même en allouant tous les samedis de l'année, même avec des AMs et des Formateurs qui acceptent de prendre du temps en dehors de la semaine standard ça ne passe pas. Voilà pourquoi on a fait une loi disant qu'une AM sera autorisée à accueillir un enfant en plus pour remplacer la collègue qui partirait en formation en semaine car sans ça, moi la première, je refuserais de conserver une de mes places uniquement pour faire un remplacement de temps en temps. Et si pas de remplaçantes suffisantes, les Familles feront alors pression pour empêcher que leurs AM parte en formation en semaine (logique!).

Maintenant si cette loi est assez vague, oui elle pourrait permettre de l'utiliser à d'autres fins mais on peut quand même se demander si c'est véritablement au bénéfice de l'enfant accueilli que de se retrouver parachuté chez quelqu'un qu'il n'a pas le temps de connaitre car il y va trop peu souvent. A mon avis le risque c'est une dérive de passer de 4 à 5 comme norme, pour le même salaire à la fin, pour avoir voulu rendre service aux Parents, à la société (ça ne coûtera pas cher) mais...


----------



## Orely (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ma puéricultrice m'a contacté, alors il faut une dérogation pour prendre un 5ème accueillis simultanément si on en a déjà 4. C'est pour seulement des contrats occasionnel, remplacement d'une autres assmat,  si le parent est en recherche d'emploi par exemple et qu'il a besoin lors de ses entretien.
Donc moi la petite puce je ne peux pas la prendre car c'est des jours fixes au contrat même si ça faisait que 39h par mois.


----------



## Décibelle (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Suite à l'ordonnance du 19 mai 2021 et si décret du 14 décembre 2021, il est possible: 

- d'accueil un enfant supplémentaire en dépassement d'agrément à hauteur de 50h/mois, il ne s'agit pas d'un accueil régulier mais d'un accueil temporaire comme un occasionel ou tout simple pour remplacer une collègue. Il faut en faire la demande par Lrar au président du conseil départemental et que la mention soit apposée sur l'attestation d'agrément. 


- il est possible pour les familles recomposées qui reçoivent les beaux-enfants durant les congés par exemple, que le nombre d'enfants mineurs ou de moins de 3 ans soit dépassé à hauteur de 55j/an. Là aussi il faut que la mention soit apposée à l'attestation d'agrément.

Pour info, tout est spécifié dans : 
- l'ordonnance du 19 mai 21
- du décret du 14 décembre 21
- sur le nouveau CERFA de demande d'agrément et de renouvellement


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Septembre 2022)

Merci orely  de nous avoir donner des nouvelles 

Oui c est bien ce que je pensais c est pour de la garde occasionnel

Mais c est toujours bon à savoir si des fois on veux dépanner une collègue en arrêt ou autre


----------



## Griselda (7 Septembre 2022)

OK, merci pour les infos précises. 
Il me semblait bien que c'était ainsi. Avec une confirmation c'est mieux.
Reste plus qu'à expliquer à ce PE qu'il va devoir proposer un contrat plus conséquent s'il veut trouver une AM. 
Lui expliquer que c'est un mal (financier) pour un bien (pédagogique) car l'enfant ne venant que 2 aprem/sem aurait bien du mal à s'adapter.
Sinon il lui reste la baby sitter...qui viendrait à domicile mais ce n'est pas le même taux horaire, évidement.


----------



## SOURIS8413 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Nous pouvons accueillir jusqu'à 6 enfants mais attention, il y a des règles 
Extension d'agrément 55 jours par an (pour 2 enfants de plus) à condition de n'avoir que 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans.
En fait, si vous gardez 4 enfants et qu'un deux va avoir 3 ans au mois de février vous pouvez en prendre un 5 éme (au 3 ans) de cet enfant sans dépasser 55 jours dans l'année etc ... si vous avez 2 enfants qui auront 3 ans : 1 en février et le second en avril, vous pourrez demander cette extension 1 en février et une en avril sans dépasser les 55 jours pour chacun. Vous remplirez les conditions demandées,  vous aurez bien 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans et 2 de plus de 3 ans


----------

